# New signature/avatar



## Akoji (Dec 4, 2008)

Yeah I know... I love splatters.

Oh and if a mod want to fuse this thread with the one I made for my Shibu signature to create a gallery thread it's fine with me.


----------



## xist (Dec 4, 2008)

Did you mean to spell strength incorrectly?


----------



## Akoji (Dec 4, 2008)

Oups... I'm french.
It's fixed
Thanks for the warning


----------



## xist (Dec 4, 2008)

No problem...


----------



## Akoji (Dec 4, 2008)

But how's the signature? lol


----------



## xist (Dec 4, 2008)

The sig's fine....not too busy and a good blend of colours....plus no spelling mistakes!


----------



## Akoji (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks to you!
I always had problems with that word, since the pokemon days.


----------

